# Now feeding dehydrated raw



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just started feeding the fluffs the Paw Naturaw dehydrated Bison and they love it. I have been feeding Dr. Harveys Veg to Bowl and everyone but Noelle loved it. I would give Miss Picky her food and set the timer for 15 minutes and throw it out if she didn't eat and she would eat when she was hungry enough. I decided to try the dehydrated raw and i have never seen Noelle react to any food like she had this. When she knows i'm getting their meal together she sits in her crate waiting for her bowl and then licks it clean, she has never done this before not even with the Stella Chewy's. It's quite comical to watch her get so excited over meal time now. The only thing i'm not sure about is if they're getting enough. The bag says to give 2 - 3 tablespoons per every 10 lbs of body weight and then add the same amount of water. I put 2 tablespoons of the food and 2 tablespoons of water and let it hydrate it just seems like so little food, maybe it's because with the Dr. Harvey's i was feeding 1/4 c. 2x a day.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I may try the dehydrated bison. Did you get it on amazon?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I may try the dehydrated bison. Did you get it on amazon?


 

No, at the time of ordering Amazon didn't have it so i ordered it from PAW NATURAW distinct by instinct ®  |  Organic, Raw, Frozen Dog Food and Cat Food, Organic Raw Diets for Pets you can also order a little bag for $2 to see how Nikki likes it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered the sample and she really loved it. So I ordered a larger size from amazon, but by mistake I ordered the frozen raw, and she isn't crazy about it. I'll give the dehydrated a shot.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I found that even with a tiny (and I mean TINY) bit of the Stella and Chewy's sprinkled on top of Leila's regular food, she got really bad diarrhea..  no raw for us, I guess.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes dogs will react that way to raw at first. With any change of food, you have to give it time, but especially from cooked to raw.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

So you're saying the diarrhea sometimes clears up on its own in situations like this..? It's just a matter of waiting it out? 

I do have almost an entire bag of S&C's, practically untouched. I'd definitely like to get her into it, because she seemed to really love the taste, but I hated the 5 bouts of diarrhea after eating half a teaspoon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

With that much diarrhea, I'd be nervous something may be contaminated in that batch ???


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have tried Addiction dehydrated raw and Vanilla does seem to like it but when it comes to actual RAW food I am too nervous to try it. Her licking, chewing raw meat and then contaminiating the fruniture, the kids, etc. seems too much of a risk.


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

I am still trying to decide what to feed Attie when we get her, I am very interested in the dehydrated bison and elk. Do you leave out dry kibble as well? Do you add extra veggies? Please let me know all the little tricks, I am still learning.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Raw meat isn't automatically contaminated with anything at all. There are thousands of people who feed their dogs raw with absolutely no issues at all. 

Paw Naturaw is certified pathogen-free and it either comes frozen or freeze-dried.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I just guessed because when I fed raw to our first malt, when he got really sick we found out a batch was contaminated with e-coli... I would wonder how they could guarantee it (I mean, didn't the pet food recalls make people wonder a bit about things slipping through?) Do you think they test every single bag that goes out?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

maltlovereileen said:


> I just guessed because when I fed raw to our first malt, when he got really sick we found out a batch was contaminated with e-coli... I would wonder how they could guarantee it (I mean, didn't the pet food recalls make people wonder a bit about things slipping through?) Do you think they test every single bag that goes out?



I don't know. You could e-mail them and ask them. Most smaller companies are glad to give you that info. 

E-coli can be anywhere, even in bagged salads these days, unfortunately. Although some news reports have been unfavorable toward organic, IMO most organic food producers are smaller and better at quality control than some of the large agri-businesses. Thus far, I've never had a food poisoning or bacterial issue with organic food or local food. I've had unpasteurized milk and cheese, meat, eggs, and produce from a small local farm and farmers markets with absolutely no issues. I add raw eggs to protein shakes and don't think twice about it. 

I guess we just have to do the best we can to make sure that the origin of the food is good, and the quality is good, but I guess there are no guarantees. It's really an individual choice. I'm just warming up (no pun intended) to the idea of feeding raw to Nikki, so I'm not an expert on it by any means.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't heard much about Paw Naturaw. What is the difference between Paw Naturaw and Stella & Chewy's? Is one higher quality than the other? 

I feed Sophie S&C's freeze dried lamb when I'm unable to cook for her, which has been quite often lately, :hiding: and she does pretty well on it. If Paw Naturaw is supposed to be better, though, I'd be interested in making the switch. I don't think they have lamb, though?? :confused1:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Paw Naturaw is certified organic. I don't know about Stella and Chewy's.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> So you're saying the diarrhea sometimes clears up on its own in situations like this..? It's just a matter of waiting it out?
> 
> I do have almost an entire bag of S&C's, practically untouched. I'd definitely like to get her into it, because she seemed to really love the taste, but I hated the 5 bouts of diarrhea after eating half a teaspoon.


Some dogs just can't handle raw. Even vets who really promote raw will tell you this. My Jett is one who can't do raw. In fact, up until just about 6 months ago, he could not do grain free. When I talked to Dr. Becker, she told me if I really wanted to get Jett onto raw, we could work towards that goal but it would be a process. So it can be more then just getting them used to it. Sometimes it is just a matter of transitioning them slowly. But like I said, with my Jett, it's not just a matter of transitioning. I'd have to work hand in hand with a holistic vet to get him to the place he could do raw.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

It doesn't look like S&C's is certified organic. I just looked on the package and it says "raw, USDA-inspected lamb, raised with no added hormones or antibiotics, and the finest organic fruits and vegetables...no grain, fiillers, artificial preservatives or colorings."


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> I haven't heard much about Paw Naturaw. What is the difference between Paw Naturaw and Stella & Chewy's? Is one higher quality than the other?
> 
> I feed Sophie S&C's freeze dried lamb when I'm unable to cook for her, which has been quite often lately, :hiding: and she does pretty well on it. If Paw Naturaw is supposed to be better, though, I'd be interested in making the switch. I don't think they have lamb, though?? :confused1:


 

To me the dehydrated Paw Naturaw looks more like meat when dehydrated or rehydrated. When dehydrated the Bison reminds of me of beef jerkey tenderloins. Noelle didn't react to the Stella and Chewy's like she does the Paw Naturaw. Everytime i feed her she runs and sits in her spot and then licks the bowl clean and this is from a very picky eater.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, that's reason enough for me.  I bought a bag of Paw Naturaw bison and should be receiving tomorrow or Thursday.


----------

